# Hi From Down Under



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all...
My friend and I live in sunny queensland in Australia and have only just started getting some mice together. I have posted some pics of what we have in the 'help' area as we are not sure of the 'breeds'. It would be great to chat with some breeders who live here but then again we will talk to anyone as advice is always greatly appreciated..

Hope to chat with you all soon...


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi  
great to see another Aussie on here :lol: i have been doing this for about a year now and i'm loving it, i can watch them for hours :lol: 
great varieties around, although the UK, USA and Germany have some that i very much envy :lol: :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forums


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi and thankyou for the welcome. I hope to learn alot from this forum as I'm rather 'green' with the whole breeding etc. And yes Anubis there are some absolutely stunning breeds o/s....


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey! Welcome!


----------

